

Ask HN: What do you read - the article or HN thread? - bo_Olean

I am usually more inclined to thoughts shared here in HN than in the article under discussion. Sometimes, i completely ignore articles and satisfy myself with HN discussion on that topic. How do you do it ?
======
tokenadult
I check the source of the article. I'm almost always interested in reading the
article if it's from a professionally edited news media website. I'm often
much less interested in reading the article if it's from some random blogger,
especially a blogger I've never heard of before using a cheap blogging
platform, or from a press release service. The best new news will be reported
in multiple sources, and I prefer the most thorough and well informed sources.

------
jeffool
I almost always at least scan the article for context at least. Even when the
HN thread veers, which is often.

------
Mz
I tend to be more interested in the discussion here but frequently read at
least part of the article to better follow the discussion. If I want to reply,
I often feel obligated to read at least part of the article. Some of my
favorite links, that I try to keep track of, appear in the body of the
discussion.

FWIW: I'm a demographic outlier in quite a lot of ways. So I would tend to
assume that my methodology/preferences are as well. It will be interesting to
see if other remarks fit with that assumption.

------
MostAwesomeDude
I read the article, roll my eyes, then read the HN discussion and roll my eyes
again.

